# "Crime Cancer": 8500 soldiers deployed to Rio de Janeiro



## Bleipriester (Jul 29, 2017)

Crime, particularly drug trafficking and murders committed by drug dealers, infests Rio de Janeiro that is suffering from an economic and security breakdown and financial problems that already caused the cancellation of welfare programs for those living in Favelas (Brazilian Ghettos) and the UPP program. This is a program to reclaim territories from gangs of drug dealers and put it under police control. There are 800 Favelas in the State of Rio de Janeiro or all of Brazil (source unclear about it), where people live in a state of emergency, said MoD Jungmann. He also called the situation in Rio a "crime cancer" that keeps spreading. In Rio there have been 2723 murders in the first half of 2017 including 91 officers killed in duty, a 10 % increase compared to last year´s first six months.
Now, 8500 army soldiers, 620 soldiers of the National Security Forces and 1120 officers of the Federal Highway Police are deployed in the city of Rio until end of 2018, when elections will take place.







"The Armed Forces are already operating in the streets and avenues of Rio’s Metropolitan Region. From early afternoon, Army soldiers were stationed at strategic points, supported by motorcycles, jeeps and even armored, check-points stopping suspicious cars and inspecting documents.

At the junction of the Linha Vermelha and Rodovia Washington Luiz (BR 040), two vital routes for the metropolitan area, men of the 26th Parachute Infantry Battalion set up a monitoring station to monitor vehicles.

According to the captain who commanded the operation, there is no specific time limit for that mission and at any moment they could be deployed to another location in the city.

Although the road blitz increased traffic congestion, government news reports say the drivers did not appear to be upset and some even honked and waved, demonstrating support for the military."

Brazil Deploys 8,500 Armed Forces in Rio de Janeiro | The Rio Times | Brazil News


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2017)

maduro is the problem as he succeeds 'chavez' who was the first problem , things should get interesting .  Reorganization vote coming on Sunday .    Hopefully the venzies will stay and fight rather than heading to points north .


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> maduro is the problem as he succeeds 'chavez' who was the first problem , things should get interesting .  Reorganization vote coming on Sunday .    Hopefully the venzies will stay and fight rather than heading to points north .


lol. This is about Brazil.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2017)

sorry [chuckle] , so Brazil is going the way of 'venz' ehh .  Another catholic founded country run by catholic majority going to he11  eh ??    -----------------   Trump has got to get that Trump WALL built eh BPreister


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> sorry [chuckle] , so Brazil is going the way of 'venz' ehh .  Another catholic founded country run by catholic majority going to he11  eh ??    -----------------   Trump has got to get that Trump WALL built eh BPreister


The Middle and  South American countries are all shaken by violence. This is not related to capitalism or socialism. Where armed gangs take over, the government has simply no say. A similar trend exists in the US, too and also in Europe nowadays.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > sorry [chuckle] , so Brazil is going the way of 'venz' ehh .  Another catholic founded country run by catholic majority going to he11  eh ??    -----------------   Trump has got to get that Trump WALL built eh BPreister
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------    i say that its directly related to the leaders of these third world countries .   Remember , maduro in 'venz' had his people disarmed while arming his militia and now militia is beating and killing people in 'venz' .     Don't know about Brazil , will have to check it out maybe .  -----------------   I don't know about armed gangs in the USA outside of maybe 'chicago' but they are no threat to regular Americans in the USA outside 'chicago' .    Armed gangs in Europe , i'd say that they are mostly muslims attacking little girl concerts and 'charlie hebdo' offices .  Remember that EVERYONE in the USA , good Americans have lots of GUNS BPreister ,   [just saying]   -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------    off topic but Even yesterday there were riots in 'londonistan' over the death of a drug dealer who swallowed his drug stash as he was tackled by 'plod' .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > sorry [chuckle] , so Brazil is going the way of 'venz' ehh .  Another catholic founded country run by catholic majority going to he11  eh ??    -----------------   Trump has got to get that Trump WALL built eh BPreister
> ...


---------------------------------------------------   it is the RIGHT and duty of the 'brazilians' , venzies , mexicans , germans and whoever to restore their countries for themselves  BPreister .


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


We had that already and guns for personal defense are not banned in Venezuela. You simply cannot take guns from ordinary citizens while gangsters would keep them anyway.
In the US there is more than one Chicago. This happens when crime families are established and start to fight each other and when peoples´ perspectives look bad. You won´t get rid of them with regular means hence they are established in legal business as well. The black market of Berlin is divided into some gang territories as well. There are biker gangs but most are gangs of foreigners. Still, their rivalry is under control but the powder keg could go up anytime.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


There is no restoring of Germany. You won´t get more than one or two people together under the German banner.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------    just so they stay in 'chicago' , deeeeeetroit , 'dee cee' , st. louis and some people think that they ought to get ammunition resupply automatically .


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------    we had that already eh ,  ---   Venezuela bans private gun ownership - BBC News  ---   of course you can take guns from ordinary citizens , see England since about 1996  handgun confiscation .   But yes of course , criminals would keep their guns as well as smart citizens that would keep their guns but then they'd be called CRIMINALS   BPreister .[chuckle]


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


And? Do they?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2017)

yes , mostly .   Course some criminals do travel to different areas where young college kids with mush for brains gather during spring break and such times .  Then criminals may travel to the kids to sell drugs , rape stupid girls , rob , steal but once again thats not normal America and many people think that these college kids get what they deserve  BPreister .


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


"There are some exceptions: people are allowed to use weapons to protect their property and themselves when in danger, and security personnel can use them when transporting valuable items.

The ruling socialist party, or PSUV, and two opposition parties approved the bill."

Venezuela signs gun control bill

You see, your sources fail to draw a complete picture of certain topics. Sometimes, they even draw a completely false picture.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> yes , mostly .   Course some criminals do travel to different areas where young college kids with mush for brains gather during spring break and such times .  Then criminals may travel to the kids to sell drugs , rape stupid girls , rob , steal but once again thats not normal America and many people think that these college kids get what they deserve  BPreister .


But you don´t come up with the real America being a small town full of religious fanatics, or?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 29, 2017)

I have relatives up here from Rio. Things are very bad there, police haven't been paid in 6 months, hospitals didnt pay their doctors this month. Another Progressive success


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2017)

WEAPONS eh , what kind of weapons ??   Are pitchforks and clubs , baseball bats , cricket bats and ROCKS and thrown coconuts ok for the peasants to use in preservation of their lives and property  [chuckle] ??    -----------------------------   course , dead chavez and maduro and their MILITIAS get to keep and use the EFFICIENT , useful and Effective GUNS to preserve their RULE over the peasants though eh  BPreister ??


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> WEAPONS eh , what kind of weapons ??   Are pitchforks and clubs , baseball bats , cricket bats and ROCKS and thrown coconuts ok for the peasants to use in preservation of their lives and property  [chuckle] ??    -----------------------------   course , dead chavez and maduro and their MILITIAS get to keep and use the EFFICIENT , useful and Effective GUNS to preserve their RULE over the peasants  BPreister eh ??


Your speculations are completely ridiculous and biased. Certainly, if a regime favored by your administration of freedom bans guns, this would be a good step towards stability, security, freedom and democracy...

How about a 20 Cent minimum wage in the US, by the way? Wouldn´t it be another great step towards more freedom and democracy?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2017)

won't answer my questions as you try to change the subject eh BPreister ??    Anyway , again , what kind of EFFECTIVE weapons can be used by the peasant while maduro and his militia henchmen use GUNS  BPreister ??    -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   ---  Venezuela signs gun control bill  ---


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > WEAPONS eh , what kind of weapons ??   Are pitchforks and clubs , baseball bats , cricket bats and ROCKS and thrown coconuts ok for the peasants to use in preservation of their lives and property  [chuckle] ??    -----------------------------   course , dead chavez and maduro and their MILITIAS get to keep and use the EFFICIENT , useful and Effective GUNS to preserve their RULE over the peasants  BPreister eh ??
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  silly post , USA is a Constitutional Republic and not a silly MOB rule Democracy  BPreister !!


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> won't answer my questions as you try to change the subject eh BPreister ??    Anyway , again , what kind of EFFECTIVE weapons can be used by the peasant while maduro and his militia henchmen use GUNS  BPreister ??    -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   ---  Venezuela signs gun control bill  ---


Catchword: gun control bill


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


So you would oppose a 20 Cent regime? You know a 20 Cent minimum wage is the permission to hold slaves?


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2017)

peasants defenceless while 'maduro' thugs have the food , money and power .    Always was that way in 'europe' with kings and queens and peasants .   Same for 's america' and most of the world .   Only the good old USA stands out as different and much , much better for the regular people .   I've been lucky to be 100 percent American all my 68 years so far  BPreister .


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 29, 2017)

pismoe said:


> peasants defenceless wile 'maduro' thugs have the food , money and power .    Always was that way in 'europe' with kings and queens and peasants .   Same for 's america' and most of the world .   Only the good old USA stands out as different and much , much better for the regular people .   I've been lucky to be 100 percent American all my 68 years so far  BPreister .


You have never dared to take a look outside the USA. The US society peaked in the 80´s and is in a downtrend since then. We have good health care, security, ect in Europe. It could be even better, but our politicians insist on "multiculturalism" and  "service society". You have similar shitheads in the government who try to cover up shit with more shit. Look, gun murders happen in the name of "freedom". Watch "Bowling for Columbine", its horrific how the NRA holds propaganda events right there were massacres just took place. The list of shits and craps is long.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 29, 2017)

opinions , opinions eh BPreister .    USA peaked , that MAY  be .   I myself think it may have peaked but hey , i am 68 and while i feel bad for young Americans that are similar in thinking to me when i was 18 , well PEAKING is the way things go in nations all through recorded history .   Then again , lots like me think the way that i think and thats why we have Trump  while YOU have muslim refugee invaders BPreister .


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 30, 2017)

pismoe said:


> opinions , opinions eh BPreister .    USA peaked , that MAY  be .   I myself think it may have peaked but hey , i am 68 and while i feel bad for young Americans that are similar in thinking to me when i was 18 , well PEAKING is the way things go in nations all through recorded history .   Then again , lots like me think the way that i think and thats why we have Trump  while YOU have muslim refugee invaders BPreister .


Once we got a black muslim chancellor who floods the world with terrorists, election results will look differently here, too. If the results ain´t foregone conclusions, of course.


----------



## pismoe (Jul 30, 2017)

dumbies / wankers over in 'blighty' just elected a muslim to  mayor of 'londonistan' a year or so ago eh BPriester .


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 30, 2017)

pismoe said:


> dumbies / wankers over in 'blighty' just elected a muslim to  mayor of 'londonistan' a year or so ago eh BPriester .


Mad people elect mad politicians, moe.

They openly back al-Qaeda:





Boris Johnson wants to behead President Assad


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 30, 2017)

I can find NO EVIDENCE that  the person Boris Johnson supports  Al Queida.     -----failure to lick the shit
of the   ASS OF THE ASSAD dynasty does not  EQUAL    Al Queida supporter


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 31, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> I can find NO EVIDENCE that  the person Boris Johnson supports  Al Queida.     -----failure to lick the shit
> of the   ASS OF THE ASSAD dynasty does not  EQUAL    Al Queida supporter


The dick wants Assad to be “beheaded“  and the “opposition“ consists of ISIS and al-qaeda. Evidence provided.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 31, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > I can find NO EVIDENCE that  the person Boris Johnson supports  Al Queida.     -----failure to lick the shit
> ...



wrong,  DICK,     You are still clinging to the  shitty Baathist propagandist canard -----
'ANYONE NOT WILLING TO LICK THE SHIT OFF THE STINKING ASSES OF THE 
MASS MURDERING ASSADS'  -----supports  ISIS.        Nothing new----your holy
prophet ---Adolf Hitler taught-----'anyone who does not lick my shit--is a jew communist' 
Josef Goebbels wrote it for him  (another Baathist saint)


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 31, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


So who according to you and jonny is there to replace the democratically elected President and government? By Jupiter.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 31, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



By Jupiter???     how should I know?     I would not know who SHOULD have replaced
the Baathist saint  ADOLF ----in Germany------or  MUSSOLINI  who ADMITTEDLY made
the trains run on time. --------or NERO  in his time  ----stalin?    pol pot?       As to
"democratically elected" ------I will quote two elderly men whom I ran into about 10 years
ago when I was called to JURY DUTY.    -----One was born in Syria and the other in Iraq.
During  "VOR DIRE" we potential jurors had to divulge our names and city and country of birth.
---that's how I knew their's-----they knew me by my NAME   (100% jewish)   We were all sent
out into the great hall to WAIT   (and wait and wait....)   I sat on a bench and suddenly I was
flanked ----the Syrian on  my left and the Iraqi on my right.     The two men carried on a
LIVELY conversation in Arabic-----across my head. ------suddenly ----they switched to Hebrew---
which clued me in that these two guys are jews------and I murmured a comment in my teensy
bit of Hebrew------so they began talking to me  (finally in English)     They had---of course their
own stories ------and COMMENTS on that going on in Iraq  back then INCLUDING
the BUSH agenda to bring  "democracy"  to Iraq-----an idea they both derided vigorously.
because....'._Bush has no idea----those people OVER THERE CANNOT COPE WITH 
DEMOCRACY ----the concept is beyond them-----they will just fall apart even WORSE 
than they have so far and become even MORE BARBARIC '.   The Syrian told me how he 
had ESCAPED from Syria as an adolescent by sneaking over the border via the hills of 
the Golan heights------a grossly illegal move----but he was only about 14--and so managed 
to survive ESCAPING from Syria. -----that Baathist Utopia----so much like the Syrian 
Christians I knew in my youth-----ESCAPED the BAATHIST UTOPIA_


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 8, 2019)

In the fight against criminal gangs in Rio a civilian car ran into rifle fire as it was mistakenly considered a getaway car. Over 80 bullets hit the car, one of the five passengers died.






Soldaten schießen auf Familienauto – ein Toter


----------



## ESay (Apr 12, 2019)

pismoe said:


> opinions , opinions eh BPreister .    USA peaked , that MAY  be .   I myself think it may have peaked but hey , i am 68 and while i feel bad for young Americans that are similar in thinking to me when i was 18 , well PEAKING is the way things go in nations all through recorded history .   Then again , lots like me think the way that i think and thats why we have Trump  while YOU have muslim refugee invaders BPreister .


Also, you have Latin American "invaders" already settling in the US in great numbers. They change cultural and political landscape of the US.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 12, 2019)

pismoe said:


> sorry [chuckle] , so Brazil is going the way of 'venz' ehh .  Another catholic founded country run by catholic majority going to he11  eh ??    -----------------   Trump has got to get that Trump WALL built eh BPreister


Pismoe, I agree with you on a lot of stuff, but you seem clueless at times.


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2019)

Meathead said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > sorry [chuckle] , so Brazil is going the way of 'venz' ehh .  Another catholic founded country run by catholic majority going to he11  eh ??    -----------------   Trump has got to get that Trump WALL built eh BPreister
> ...


------------------------------------  well , point it out , use this post to illustrate our Disagreement Meathead .


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2019)

ESay said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > opinions , opinions eh BPreister .    USA peaked , that MAY  be .   I myself think it may have peaked but hey , i am 68 and while i feel bad for young Americans that are similar in thinking to me when i was 18 , well PEAKING is the way things go in nations all through recorded history .   Then again , lots like me think the way that i think and thats why we have Trump  while YOU have muslim refugee invaders BPreister .
> ...


-------------------------   agreed , but we are still behind the 'euros' .    and mexican are sorta normal and mostly stuck in Big Cities for Services and CASH Work .  And besides that , '  I  ' at my age today , 69 figure [though i always say 70] that its the young and their kids that will pay.   And that is as it should be because a lot of Young Lefty Dummies and 'millenials' are immigration Advocates ESay .


----------



## pismoe (Apr 12, 2019)

where you from ESay ??    With the BEER on the Shield i'm thinking 'germany' as a guess .  Or maybe 'england' ESay .


----------



## Meathead (Apr 12, 2019)

pismoe said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Got it "chuckle". But it was pretty clueless from the start.


----------

